# Paganini - vampire virtuoso?



## Guest

Here's a link to a JSTOR article on Paganini's bloodletting kit.
http://daily.jstor.org/paganinis-bl...15&cid=eml_j_jstordaily_myjstor_arts_11182015


----------



## Lyricus

Weird title: bloodletting was extremely common at this time, and has nothing to do with vampires.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

At first I thought it said "Paganini - vampire hunter?"


----------



## Cosmos

Abraham Lincoln said:


> At first I thought it said "Paganini - vampire hunter?"


*This summer* ... *the battle between the living and the undead*...*starts*...*with one note*


----------



## keymasher

Wow, quite the article. I know little to nothing about the life of Paganini, so that was quite the introduction. Sounds like a minor miracle he made it to 57!


----------



## Pugg

keymasher said:


> Wow, quite the article. I know little to nothing about the life of Paganini, so that was quite the introduction. Sounds like a minor miracle he made it to 57!


Could have been worse.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

Paganini's living in Louisiana these days, isn't he?


----------



## Pugg

Retrograde Inversion said:


> Paganini's living in Louisiana these days, isn't he?


Rumours goes : he's going to live in the Trump Tower.


----------

